

Unfuddle Vs Asembla - tester143

I have to choose between Assembla and Unfuddle for our distributed team. I have worked with Unfuddle, but for a new team and product I want to evaluate if Assembla is better.
======
thehodge
We tried both and didn't get on with either, Assembla bugged us less but we
moved everything over to codebasehq.com about 8 months ago and never looked
back.

Funnily enough Assembla sent me a bill today after 6+ months :)

------
rs
You should look at us as well - <http://xp-dev.com>

------
sizix
Just try <http://springloops.com>

